
Microsoft CEO defends military contract that some employees say crosses a line - djsumdog
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/25/tech/augmented-reality-microsoft-us-military/index.html
======
mips_avatar
I think there needs to be a delicate discussion about who gets to have an
opinion on these things. How much can an employee expect their companies to
listen to their opinion? Who should be listened to? Should everyone get a
vote? What if some of the objecting employees are from a country that is an
adversary of the US, does that bar them from having an opinion on military
contracts?

------
ramblerman
Not sure what's better.

The google response was a bit spineless. 'whoops' we got caught, guess we will
have to cave. Most of their gender-scandal responses have been similarly
reactive (see James DeMore).

I'm not sure I agree with Nadella's reasoning, but it's nice to have a
predictable vision.

------
tareqak
I posted this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19248873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19248873)
.

~~~
masonic
And yours was a dupe, too.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19247613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19247613)

~~~
tareqak
I'm going to start checking both title and URI using
[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/) (I was just checking the
URI). It still probably won't catch everything though. Thanks for bringing
this to my attention `masonic.

~~~
masonic
It's easy to just plug a couple of key words from the title into the search
box.

